# can i cut card/paper with vinyl plotter



## kaz (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got a vinyl plotter and have been using it to cut wall decals, fabric/t-shirt heat transfers, signs etc. using basic vinyl films but has anyone used their plotter to cut other materials such as paper, thin card or acetate? is there anything available such as thin card or plastic that has a backing, obviously so I dont cut through to the plotter.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## lvmomofgirls (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Kaz,

I use a crafting version of a vinyl cutter to cut things like cardstock all the time. I haven't done acetate but I know it can be sone. I use a cricut mat (from craft stores) as my carrier sheet (cutting mat-whatever you would like to call it). I like these mats because adhesive is already on (I do respray with adhesive when they lose tackiness) and they have just enough texture for my grit rollers to grab. You can also use craftrobo mats and some people have used the thin flexible veggie cutting mats with repositional spray like krylon easy tack. Anything that is relatively thin, flexible that can protect your plotter can be used with some sort of repositional adhesive. I've heard of some one who used old xrays. I use a 60 degree blade for cutting cardstock. Just remember to raise your blade holder up a bit to compensate for your material sitting up higher with a mat.

HTH,
Kaylene


----------

